# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  ساعدوني في أيجاد سوفت وير عربي

## tom2000w

عندي جهاز سامسونج Galaxy Beam2 SM-G3858 
كان الجهاز عربي بالكامل وقمت بتنزيل سوفت وير من موقع سامسونج لدولة الصين ولكنه لا يدعم اللغه العربية  
وابحث في الانترنت منذ اكثر من اسبوعين عن اي سوفت وير للجهاز عربي ولم أجد إطلاقا  
أتمنى منكم مساعدتي في حل هذه المشكلة ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------

